# New CPT codes 2016 99415/99416



## ronaldgfell (Nov 12, 2015)

Can someone clarify the real answer to being able to bill *(99223 and or 99233) *with *99415 and 99416 *or do these new codes for prolonged clinical staff services with physician or other qualified health care professionals supervision ONLY apply to outpatient?
The actual text states "E/M service is provided in the office or outpatient setting"...my understanding is that the "office" can and does apply to inpatient hospital setting?

Thanks so much for any information you might be able to lend to this query.
Ron


----------



## amp76@live.com (Nov 19, 2015)

There is a list in the front of the CPT book that is Place-of-service codes for professional claims.  This lists all place of service codes.  The place of service for an office is 11 and the definition of that states "Location, other than a hospital, skilled nursing facility (SNF), military treatment facility, community health center, State or local public health clinic, or intermedicate care facility (ICF), where the health professional routinely provides health examinations, diagnosis, and treatment of illness or injury on an ambulatory basis."
With that information you can differentiate between hospital and office.  You cannot use the 99415 and 99416 for inpatient care.  I hope this helps you.

Angela Pommarane, CPC


----------

